# HoneyBee Genetics/Tabers



## Bee Gardener (Apr 24, 2009)

Has anyone used queens from Tabers/Honeybee Genetics and what has been your experience? Did you get the Italians or Russian/Yugo/Carniolan?


----------



## Jesse (May 15, 2006)

I ordered 4 yugo/russian queens - recieved them at the end of may from them. I started them in nuc boxes with three frames of brood/honey/pollen each. One wasn't accepted two are doing ok and one is doing great. I am going to move the one into a full size deep - it should be able to put enough up for winter if the weather is somewhat cooperative. Nothing to really complain about - but nothing to jump up and down about either.

One week later, I started 4 queens from Tim at honey run apiaries. These splits were slightly weaker and all of them are doing well - better than even the best one from honeybee genetics. 

However, none of them have made it through a winter yet - that is the true test.


----------



## JoeMcc (May 15, 2007)

A lot of times the internet boards bring out the problems people have had because we go out searching. It seems those that are having good luck dont always say as much.....lol

Anyway.... I have only had one queen from HBG/Tabers and it was superceded after a brood cycle. A friend of mine is a hobby breeder and said a lot of times Russian offspring will detect an unpure line of queen and will have her superceded. I have no idea if this is accurate and would like to hear from others what their experiences are with Russian hybrids queens like Tabers offers.

JoeMcc


----------



## KQ6AR (May 13, 2008)

We bought Russian & Italian packages from them Apr. 11.
Picked them up in Vacaville, both queens where laying in 5 days.
The Italian Queen is still in the hive, the russian somehow got killed & the hive now produced a new queen.

Varroa numbers are about 6 on a 10 min. accelerated powder sugar drop. I think that equals about 1%

I would do business with them again.


----------



## JoeMcc (May 15, 2007)

KQ6AR said:


> the russian somehow got killed & the hive now produced a new queen.


Did you talk to HBG about it?

Joe


----------



## KQ6AR (May 13, 2008)

I'm sure it was my fault. She was going strong for 4 months.

When we got the packages the guy told us if the queen wasn't laying within 5 days to let him know, & he'd send us a new one.



JoeMcc said:


> Did you talk to HBG about it?
> 
> Joe


----------



## splank (May 11, 2009)

Are the packages you buy from them small cell or traditional size?


----------



## KQ6AR (May 13, 2008)

I don't know what size cells his hives have, I put them on mann lake plastic small cell frames, & they are doing fine building them.


----------



## Apple Farmer (Apr 14, 2009)

I made a split using a russian/yugo. They are doing great I'll be adding a second deep brood this weekend.


----------

